# In need of Lots of Good Karma Tonight!!



## cmzaha (Sep 1, 2015)

Tonight is the final council meeting and I should know if I am going back to Monrovia. They are making the decision to keep Party Works or bring aboard Greenleaf Events. I am praying for Greenleaf, which is our former market manager. Plus the fact I have a bit of an investment in Greenleaf at the moment. I so want to go back to Monrovia where I can make some decent money. Besides Monrovia feels like home. 

I am sure many will remember my long posts about this market change, anyway I hear that our former owner, now the owner of the Arcadia market is quitting completely. Greenleaf will probably acquire Arcadia and move it to Saturdays. Great another day to work. Yuck.....


----------



## not_ally (Sep 1, 2015)

Crossing my fingers, Carolyn!  More work maybe bad, Caribbean holiday it could buy, def. good


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hope it works out in your favor!  Good Luck!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm sending luck your way! I'm also sending de-stressing vibes!!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks all, keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Sep 1, 2015)

Good luck, Carolyn! I've learned a lot over this past year, and a good market manager can certainly make or break the market. I'm hoping that things turn out in favor of your old MM.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 1, 2015)

Definitely sending some good luck your way


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 2, 2015)

Luck!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 2, 2015)

THANKYOU  everyone, I am going back to Monrovia the first of October. I am so excited and I go back for no booth fees...Yeah! I know 4 soapmakers that are not going to be happy campers. It was funny, I saw some of my customers at the council meeting.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm very happy for you cmzaha


----------



## TVivian (Sep 2, 2015)

That's great news!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 2, 2015)

TVivian said:


> That's great news!


Come out and see me somtime Vivian


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 2, 2015)

Bravo, Carolyn!!!!


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 2, 2015)

Good news!! yay!!


----------



## Dahila (Sep 2, 2015)

Congrats Cmzaha)


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 2, 2015)

Woot Woot! Yay! :razz:


----------

